# Outback Wreck Va Beach



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

Just hope this wasn't any of ya'll. this happened over the weekend Just a few miles to the north of where i live. everyone was OK.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd never admit it...


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

diannabill said:


> I'd never admit it...


As the news reported it, The trailer brakes locked up and left the truck sitting in the middle lane unable to move, after he called police to report he was sitting still unable to move the camper they were dispatched but didn't get there before the car rear ended the camper. I believe its a 210RS looks like the rear slide fell out after the impact.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! I'm assuming this was in NC? That looks bigger than a 210RS


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Notice where the front window is. That would be in the bathroom on a 210RS. I think it is a 230RS with the window in the garage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have read this a few times, and still struggle to understand how a car can rear-end a trailer...go *UNDER *2 axles and then still have enough force to continue forward and lift the back tires of a truck off the ground.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I share Oregon Camper's thoughts. Although the resolution of the photo is poor, it appears that the car would have suffered far more damage to make it that far forward under the trailer. Could there be more to the story?


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

deepvee16 said:


> I share Oregon Camper's thoughts. Although the resolution of the photo is poor, it appears that the car would have suffered far more damage to make it that far forward under the trailer. Could there be more to the story?


 https://www.wavy.com/news/local-news/virginia-beach/woman-merges-on-i-264-and-ends-up-under-trailer-no-injuries-reported/1700267382 Here is the story. they have some more pictures


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.wavy.com/news/local-news/virginia-beach/woman-merges-on-i-264-and-ends-up-under-trailer-no-injuries-reported/1700267382


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sending that story. It's just amazing, and fortunate that no one was hurt.

In my state of California (land of tax and regulation..) all trailers are only allowed in the right 2 lanes. That means on a 4 lane freeway, trailers are not permitted in lanes 1 and 2. Actually, I think it's a good law. Most people adhere to it, those that don't are typically from out of state. I've never witnessed anyone getting pulled over for it.

I'm curious, do other states have the same requirement?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> Wow, thanks for sending that story. It's just amazing, and fortunate that no one was hurt.
> 
> In my state of California (land of tax and regulation..) all trailers are only allowed in the right 2 lanes. That means on a 4 lane freeway, trailers are not permitted in lanes 1 and 2. Actually, I think it's a good law. Most people adhere to it, those that don't are typically from out of state. I've never witnessed anyone getting pulled over for it.
> 
> I'm curious, do other states have the same requirement?


I think that is a good law too.

BTW...I don't think Oregon has many 4 lane freeways. I think Interstate 5 has a few miles of 4 lanes, but very very limited.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

While I fully understand that they brakes had locked up on the trailer, I simply can't understand why the driver would stop in the middle of the interstate. Why not drag it off to the shoulder? Replacing the tires from the flat spots would have been much less expensive that possibly killing someone. Thank god nobody was injured.


----------

